# Wood Joinery Compliation You Tube



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Feature various woodworkers and different types of joinery methods:

http://www.youtube.com/channel/HCk6tVUeQ6o4o/videos


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

That's a nice collection of vids.. Some I had seen in the past but many are new to me.
It's good to see how folks use different methods to achieve similar results.
Thanks for the post..
..Jon..


----------

